# Any Budgie Owners? :)



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Today, I was walking through a local pet store when I saw these beautiful birds called budgies! Immediately after seeing them, I wanted one! I told my mom who was with me (because I am sixteen years old) that I thought they would be cool to have, and to my suprise she actually said I could get one...Once all of my fish died. I certainly do want a budgie sometime soon, but I don't plan on all of my fish dying anytime soon. So, I'm thinking I could maybe try and convince her to let me get one once I have enough money to buy some of the supplies and I wanted to just know some things about budgies before I ask her to get me on. So, Here goes:
1. What are all of the things that you need to own a Budgie?
2. How much do all of these things cost?
3. Could I get some of these things second-hand? (My grandma used to have parakeets so she has a cage)
4. What is a reasonable price for a budgie?
5. Are they fine by themselves or would I need to almost buy two? (My mom thinks that one would get lonely)
6. And any other basic things you think that I would need to know about Budgies

Thanks for taking the time to read this, if you have any answers to these questions please post!


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Dec 21, 2011)

Budgies are parakeets. See if your grandmother will give you the stuff she still has. I think you should get two but a lot of people only get one. Sometimes if you get two they won’t sing as much/at all. We had two and they would only sing if they couldn't see each other. if you do get don't get a bird house type thing inside the care because it's possible to get a male and female and they will lay eggs if they have a dark warm place to do it. It’s hard to tell sex when they are young but if they are older birds you can tell by their nose. I don't remember which is which but one will have a more pink colored nose. (I think it's called a sear)


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

budgies n parakeets are the same.
you don't need much. 
just a water bow/food and a cage. 
very easy to train if you clip the flight feather.
find a local breeder buy a young bird
they should be from 5-10 from where im from.
can live up to 7+ year
if you get a young bird
you can teach it how to talk 
but it won't be a clear as the parrot tho.
yeah if you only get one 
you must interact with it each day


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not a budgie owner yet, but I really want one too! I've been doing research, and I've been creeping on talkbudgies.com ,which is a wonderful forum! (you should take a look)

They need more than meets the eyes, just like bettas

One bird is fine, it'll just need a lot of attention so he/she doesn't become lonely...

For one bird, the bare minimum size is 18X18X18 inches. You need a high quality pellet or seed formula (though seeds can make them fat if they're not exercised enough). You should offer your birds a lot of veggies and fruits (make sure they're safe first) so that you know the varied diet will give your bird a good spectrum of the different vitamins and minerals. Dark colored fruits and veggies tend to be more nutritious for them.

Cuttle bone is necessary, and you need a variety of perches in texture, size and shape so different muscles in their feet are exercised (no sandpaper perches though). Water has to be available at all times.

clipping feathers isn't needed for budgies when training (though some people prefer it), and sometimes can be dangerous if done by an inexperienced petshop employee (and lets face it, a lot of employees aren't exactly well educated in the pet needs).

As for training, it is possible to train them so that they come on command and will sit on your shoulder and not fly off, but you have to be able to budgie-proof your house for when you do let him/her out of the cage for exercise and fun. Training has to be done with patience and gentleness.

Cleanliness is close to godliness with parakeets, you need to have to time to thoroughly clean the cages once a week if not more.

Honestly, this is just what I've gathered from about a week of research, so I'm nowhere near knowledgeable enough to tell you everything you need to know. Go to the forum I mentioned earlier, and either creep or join and ask questions.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

1. What are all of the things that you need to own a Budgie?

Pellets for food, a good cage, cuttle bone, iodine block, mountains of toys, different perches, mineral block, feeders.
2. How much do all of these things cost?

Depends. 50-100+$
3. Could I get some of these things second-hand? (My grandma used to have parakeets so she has a cage)

Sure. Just wash it real good.
4. What is a reasonable price for a budgie?

Mhm, depends on the type. English budgies run more exepensive than Americans, and breeders can be more expensive but it is worth it.
5. Are they fine by themselves or would I need to almost buy two? (My mom thinks that one would get lonely)

Unless you spend a lot of time with a single one, you need 2. They are social birds.
6. And any other basic things you think that I would need to know about Budgies

Not really... They are very easy birds. I have 2 myself. <3


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't get the English as pet.
They don't live as long.
They get sick quicker.
But they are pretty.
Bigger and longer feather.
Try to find a full crested American budgie.
They look like they have hair


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use to breed Parakeets. they make good pets  If you get from a pet store they may not be tame so if you want a tame one id look for a breeder unless your willing to work with a non tame one  I honestly prefer cockatiels. There a bit more loud but IMO are easier to tame. I have a boy now im working on taming


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

*Budgies are GREAT pets*

1.)&2.) Budgie equipment shouldn't cost too much. Here's all the supplies you need. Now, I'm OBSESSED with my budgies because they're cute, they sing a LOT, they're eager to please, they love me, they play with all of their toys, and they don't cost much at all if you buy everything secondhand. Craigslist has a LOT of bird cages and toys. Never buy food, treats, or mineral blocks second-hand. You can't clean those and what if the previous budgie had a disease that you bird could catch?
Here's what you'll need.
1. The largest cage you can afford. The bird should be able to stand on one of the perches and flap his wings to release some excess energy.

2. There should be AT LEAST 3 different sized perches in the cage. If the bird only has 1 or 2 sizes, there will be problems with the bird's feet. Dowels make fine perches. Just sand them down and saw them to fit in the cage. You can make slits on the ends to push them onto the bars so they stay. 3 or more different sizes will ensure that the feet are forced to be exercised. Just make sure that when the bird stands on the perch, the claws on opposite sides do NOT touch each other.

3. TOYS. Budgies basically LIVE off of toys. My boy Angel is attached to his open-bottom bells. I get them from Petco or Petsmart. There are SO MANY bird toys on the market, your bird will be in HEAVEN. Make sure there are at least 4 toys per cage. The bird will not have all the natural stimulation it would have in the wild so toys are a MUST. Don't buy mirrors, because the budgie will be more interested in wooing the pretty bird on the other side than wooing YOU.

4. Bowls and dishes. You need at least 2. There are also standing water dishes that dispense water as the bird drinks. Don't use these for food; the seed hulls will clog the hole and unless you empty it every hour, the bird can starve!

5. What you SHOULDN'T buy is GRIT. It is a NO-NO, despite some irresposible bird books' advice. It's supposed to work like this: the bird swallows the seeds whole, he eats the grit, in the first stomach (the crop) the grit crushes the seeds and the shells fall off. The bird digests the rocks and the seeds, and the rocks are passed. But budgies/parakeets do NOT swallow seeds whole so the grit will stay in their crop, and every time they eat it, it will impact their stomach, eventually starving the bird and killing it.

6. Mineral blocks. Also known as beak blocks. The birds gnaw on it to grind down their beaks. You can also buy cuttlebones. They are available at most pet stores. They look like 6 or 7 inch white ovals, with a soft side and a hard side. 

7. Bird seed. Buy seed specifically for budgies and parakeets. They won't eat sunflower seeds, so try not to buy packages with a lot of them in it. Make sure there is a wide variety of colors in it. There should be rolled oats and all kinds of tiny seeds. Try to buy Kaytee seeds, not Walmart or Target or Kmart brand, which is probably going to expire soon and offers less nutrition.

8. Used computer paper to line the bottom tray. It will catch all poo and seeds and will soak up spilled water. Completely cover the bottom with paper and be sure to change it every day, rinsing off the tray in hot water. Place an extra sheet of paper under the water dish.

9. Fruits and veggies!!!!! Budgies MUST have these DAILY!! They naturally forage for fruits and veggies in native Australia. Give them (rinsed off) dark green lettuces, peeled carrots (or carrot shaving), cucumber (no seeds), peeled grapes, and bits of apple. Feed only one type of new food per week. The bird will most likely get diarhhea if it eats too much of a new food, so offer new food sparingly. Lettuce can be offered in large amounts (make sure it's not iceberg, which has no nutritional value whatsoever to budgies).

10. A BUDGIE. Also known in its scientific name as the _budgerigar (bud-JUR-i-gur)._ English budgies have longer, fluffier feathers, and are not sold at pet stores often at all. You usually have to buy those from a breeder. American budgies (those little, sweet, playful, colorful birds you find in pet stores) make better pets. They live up to 15 years, they're usually friendlier, and they are hardier. They range in price from $15-$25. Make sure the cages in the pet store are clean, NOT crowded, and have clean water (a couple of feathers in it are okay because they're constantly losing those little soft feathers.)

3.) You can get everything second-hand except for the food and edible things. You can find most of it on Craigslist. There are even budgies to be found there. You don't have to worry about creepers because you can usually tell by their e-mails and the way scammers type or talk.

4.) A reasonable price is 15. Though if the flock you see in the store looks exceptionally bright-eyed, clean, talkative, and doesn't seem afraid of you, I'd pay up to $20.

5.) YOU DO NOT NEED 2 BUDGIES 
When my cockatiel (RIP Cookie) died in '08, and I was devastated, but allergic to anything beginning with "cocka"(-tiel, -too) so my mom got me a little Budgie for Christmas. I named him Angel after HER budgie that died when I was 2, and I knew he was only about 3 or 4 months old, because his cere, or nostrils, was still light pink. Males have blue ceres, females have brown. In breeding condition female's ceres turn a crusty brown and males' turns a bright, shiny blue.
He was the world's happiest budgie with just me. Budgies are flocking birds, so obviously a friend is a good idea, unless YOU want to be the companion. I finger-tamed Angel by putting my hands closer to him everyday, then eventually on top of the cage, then on the perches, then touching the bird's foot. Then I fed him little seeds from my fingers, then I let him out into my room. I'd reccommend covering any large mirrors with a blanket, and covering all fishtanks with books, and all windows with shades or blinds, because most birds think that it's just more open space to fly in. Thankfully, my birds are sensible enough that they only talk to their reflections in the mirror. Angel is ridiculously friendly, he loves to sit on my fingers, "kiss" me, "thumb wrestle", and play with his buddy. He's still friendly with me because he loves me and he used to be a loner and he knows I love him. He has a female partner, but when I come up to the cage, he ignores her and puts his attention on me. But be warned, if you want 2 birds, it will be VERY hard to tame both of them because they will be so interested in each other if they aren't hand-tamed.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

(The original post was 3,000 characters over the limit! Here's the rest of it.)

Here's some extra information...
(by the way, I'm writing all of this from my own memory so just to let you know how dedicated I am to my birds )

Keep all cats securely locked up when you let budgies fly!!! Confine them to one room at a time. NEVER let the bird out of the cage in the first month of his life in you home.

When he comes home for the first time, be extra careful around him. When you walk by his cage, do everything slowly and announce that you aren't a predator by talking. An untame budgie does not think you want to _hurt_ him. He thinks you want to _eat_ him.

Budgies can learn how to talk. I talk to Angel in a baby-talk voice, and he tries to mimic the baby-talk, which obviously makes it very hard to understand him. He says "we me me we me" in a high-pitched voice which is pretty cute. He also knows a wide range of whistles and will happily sit on my shoulder and sing into my ear if he has an earring or a bell to play with.

Here's a budgie talking very clearly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBy1ZmKuGbA This is real!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVi_XIRH0-k&feature=related an adorable example of a budgie playing with a whiffle ball. My Angel will fetch these on top of his cage and toss them off for you if you play with him.

If a budgie bobs his head to something, it means that he wants to regurgitate to it. It is a BIG sign of affection and if a budgie does it to you, you should be honored. Angel will "budgie" (bob his head) to me while he sings to me.

Be prepared for a mess. Budgies like to hop into their water dish and splash around. On hot days leave a bowl of warm water on the bottom of the cage and let the budgie have a blast. A tame budgie can do this on top of his cage.

Male budgies tend to bite less and talk more, despite bird books saying that "both genders are equal in intelligence and friendliness"... well, my abused female rescue, Sky, is a rescue, and although after 2 years of taming, still bites a LOT and has random biting fits. If a bird bites you, don't pull your hand away or yelp unless it bleeds. The bird is looking for a reaction.

Don't clip the bird's wings. Pet stores do it so that when they catch birds, they don't escape. Why take away something that an animal has _special_ capabilities to do it? It's like chopping your legs off. It's used in "taming" and people say it works simply because when the bird is on you, it can't fly so it hangs on for dear life and is forced to get used to you. Not a very nice thing. I clipped Angel's wings once and hugely regret it. He could still fly, but only for a couple of feet and crashed into things a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N34Sa6X82L4&feature=related This is an English Budgie. They kinda scare me.

Baby budgies have a lot of "barring" or zebra stripes on their heads. It goes all the way down to their cere. Older budgies lose some of the stripes and develop a little white patch on the top of their head. Quite cute, actually.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpHCVrotAio budgie playing fetch!

Budgies (I can't find where I wrote the budgies shouldn't be out for at least a month when you get them) ACTUALLY should get to come out of their cage asap after you tame them!! If not, then if your budgie is looking overweight-- a bulging chest-- you MUST let your budgie out of the cage! Exercise loses weight, which is needed for a fat bird. Your bird should be thin a streamlined but not emaciated. Flying also exercises muscles around the intestines. Budgies without frequent flying will develop pooing problems... they will not be able to poo!

Also, budgie's poo and pee is mixed together in one lovely pastry. (hahahaha)

Gross, but- a budgie poo should be dark green with a white/cream center. Loose, watery, or pale poo could be stress. Put your bird in a quieter environment for a few days.

Putting a blanket over the cage at night lets the budgie know it's time to shut up and let the people's ears rest. Budgies sleep A LOT. I put the blanket over the cage every night and say "Good night Angel, good night Sky, I love you little budgies" and Angel is now trying to learn how to say it. It's cute!

Keep the bird out of drafts. Especially when molting. The back feathers will be less plentiful and the kidneys can become chilled, causing death.

When a budgie is molting, he will lose old feathers and they are often very beautiful. You can use them in jewelry making and crafts 

The budgie has a preen gland right over his rump. It contains oils important for glossing the feathers. The budgie rubs his head on it to get it on his head, and nibbles it to fill his beak with oil, then pulls his feathers through his beak to distribute it. If the bird spends over 5 minutes at a time picking at the gland, there is a problem. It could be clogged. Bring the bird to a vet with some experience with birds.

Get bird vitamins to put in the bird's water!


There's a lot more that I could say, but... my laptop is almost out of batteries. Good luck!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for all of the information!! It really helped!


----------

